# Warhammer 40000: Reimagined



## HarMegido (Mar 18, 2010)

The world of Warhammer 40000 is well known among you. But many things could be different. Here, I introduce a world different, yet simular. One that I have reimagined.

The first thing you should realise is that the factions of 40k are much different here, even if they look the same. I shall introduce you to the Necrons and the Eldar, and you shall see the differences.

Necrons:
"LIFE IS AN ERROR IN THIS UNIVERSE. WE SHALL CORRECT IT."
Lead by the mysterious Void Dragon, the Necrons were ancient automata with no known designer. Their only goal is simple. To kill as much as possible. They view life with contempt, believing that it was against the purpose of the universe. They have giant war machines that are seemingly possesed by the Void Dragon itself, and they seem to use a radically different form of magic than all other known entities.

Eldar:
"Alluminas guides us, Arianka teaches us, and Solkan protects us." 
In Chaos, there is hidden order. Throw a dice enough times, and you may get a pattern. From this came the Gods of Law, and they saw a race being torn apart in civil war. The Eldar were on the brink of extinction, and both the Dark and High Eldar knew that being equal in power would result in too much death for their species to survive. Desparate, the Dark Eldar pledged themselves to Chaos, and they were answered. They gained power, but were driven insane, for Khorne gave them bloodlust, Tzeentch gave them discord, Slaanesh gave them hubris, and Nurgle gave them suffering. Seeing the Dark Eldar give their minds in exchange for the dark magic of Chaos, the leader of the High Eldar put a message in the warp, asking help from any entities that found it. The forces of Law found it, and granted their wish. But as Chaos broke the mind, they broke the soul. The emotions of the Eldar were dulled, and they lost their will. As the Dark Eldar and Daemons went to invade, lead by Khaine, the leader of the Dark Eldar warped into a monstrous Daemon Prince.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

You need to imagine more mate cause the changes are not unique...

Is this a prologue?...


----------

